# Ontario Canada tractor show July 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Roseneath Fair Grounds, Ontario Canada tractor and car show, July 18, 2004 rain or shine. Here is a link:

http://www.eagle.ca/~carousel/carshow.html


----------

